# Trial advice please!



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I'm a first year apprentice chef, over here in Australia I believe our system may be different to the US, in that we study our culinary course one day a week and work full time as an apprentice at the same time. 

Anyway, due to circumstances beyond my control, I was left without a job 3 months into my apprenticeship. I've just been called by a restaurant I applied at and offered a trial in 3 days time. As this will be my first trial for a new job, I'm a little nervous and unsure what the chef will expect from me and also what he would be looking for from someone with only 3 months experience under their belt 

Any tips or insight is very much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

work hard, fast, and clean. Constantly show improvement, and you should be fine.


----------



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers mate, working fast and clean are my biggest issues at the moment, but I'm constantly trying to focus on improving them as I do recognise them as my weaknesses 

Thanks for your input


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

I was an apprentice in two restaurants, but left due to my body not being able to handle West Australian chef's standards.

Seeing as you have no experience in an actual kitchen, he will most likely not expect much of you, besides basic knowledge of knives and food.

Always ask questions, don't be stupid though. If you ask how to do something, remember it. Never ask twice.

Practise cuts, working clean and efficiently.

Read books, and make sure you are willing to taste/eat all of the food on the menu.

Be on time, and be willing to work long hours. I used to work anywhere up to 15 hour days (with a girlfriend and 2 year old son at home).

And one last thing, one thing I noticed with the chefs I worked under, (s)he will be chummy at first. Lenient, and just friendly like a drunk guy at the bar. But after about a month, or a few mistakes, that will change. You will get hit hard, and most chefs are merciless with breaking you down.


----------



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah when I started my apprenticeship, the chef was the nicest guy. Over time he changed for sure. But this was coming into Christmas as well so obviously stress was mounting too

I was working at a hotel and the longest days I had were about 12-13 hrs

I had no trouble with the hours, although I do have a 4 month old, in fact that was probably the hardest part, especially since my missus is from NSW and didn't have much family support here at all really


----------



## paulie (Feb 27, 2013)

He won't expect too much, relax, most mistakes are made due to nerves, bring a notepad and pen write things down even the things you think you will remember cause you won't , have a set tray with your hot and soapy a bin a buter one half fill with water and five or six spoons a small pallet knife and perler and three nine pans one salt one pepper one with teaspoon, I should have said the butter etc should be in Dixie's all organized in your gastro keep this set every day in the same format and have a bunch of folded cloths near your station, by the way no one else in the whole fucking world calls them Dixie's its just I'm only back from Aus its a funny name most folk call am 6 pans as 6 of them fit in a gastro tray anyway relax have fun don't feel too much pressure there is plenty time for pressure in a few years , think before you ask a question don't tell lies and if you fuck something up tell the sous


----------



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your advice man, I guess I'm just nervous since he's got me in for trial on a Saturday night, which in most places I believe is one of the busiest nights

I like your tip about the notepad, but I have trouble identifying things I should be writing down. Any suggestions? Sorry if its a silly question :\ but one thing I've learnt is to ask when you don't know something


----------



## damon otan (Feb 25, 2013)

noteppad , tools, clean, uniform, pen and eager to learn is all a 1st year should need to proceed!  as for the cleanliness issue keep a teatowel on you at all times .your gonna make a little mess its natural! JUST CLEAN IT UP!!! always listen to the chef your assigned!!  dont stress keep ya plates clean!!


----------



## damon otan (Feb 25, 2013)

oh and as for the family thing you wil usually do splits in this industry for the first five years even more! best if ya can spend time on your break with ya bub and misso and then nights after work  with misso ! and days off be a family man!! i was in your situation but when i took on my first head chef role at a multi-venue outlet, its hard man and you will get tired and she will get stressed all ya can do is be there for her and ya bu mate!!


----------



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your advice mate! I'm just gonna go in there and not try to be better than I am I think :\ instead just try to GET better than I am, if that makes sense


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Damon is right. If I got a break (when I did it was like 4 hours) I would be with my girlfriend and son otherwise I wouldn't see him at all.
One last thing is don't expect smoke breaks (if you do) unless your head chef.smokes. I.was lucky to get one in a full day.


----------



## mpowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I got the job!


----------

